# My Russian Tortoises!



## FinnTort (Sep 20, 2011)

(Please notice that all of my Russians have had worse pyramiding when I got them. They're still young (5-9yrs) and I'm really happy to see their shells going smoother!)

Igor, the huffing and pecking, but oh-so-lovable RT 






Viktoria, pickiest eater in the tortoise world. Cute little princess tho.





Viktor (Vikke), the calmest and kindest little boy who loves rubs and pats from me. He was *extremely sick* when I got him, and pyramiding. His shell is the best looking IMO. He's gained weight well (he was anorexic)!
I love him to bits.






Old pic: Viktor and Viktoria in their old enclosure.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 20, 2011)

Good looking tort even with there small flaws...


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Sep 20, 2011)

They're looking great. I'm sure they're glad to have a happy happy home.


----------



## martinfre (Sep 20, 2011)

sweet ones! give your best and they will get absolute healthy, I hope!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 20, 2011)

Theyve' got really cute faces!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2011)

I love torts with character....absolutely lovely torts you have


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 22, 2011)

You have a good looking group there!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 22, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 22, 2011)

im happy their in good hands!


----------

